# NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?



## @@RON (4. November 2009)

*NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Hi,

ich hab seit heute ein Problem mit NFS Shift. Heute Nachmittag wollte ein paar Rennen weiterkommen und habe das Spiel ganz normal über die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop gestartet.
Der Startprozess war der Gleiche wie die Tage zuvor. Nach der Sprachauswahl, dem kurzen Intro und dem "Enter" drücken, habe ich wie gewohnt mein Profil ausgewählt.
Mir fiel auf, dass er sich nicht gleich nach dem Laden bei EA-Online angemeldet hat. Nach der Bestätigung der erfolgreichen Anmeldung war mein zuletzt gefahrener Wagen zu sehen, doch ich hatte nur 3 Möglichkeiten, die ich im Hauptmenü auswählen konnte.
Das sind "Karriere starten", "Optionen" und "Beenden".

Nun ja, irgendwie scheint ja das Profil "weg" zu sein. Allerdings ist es komisch, dass der Profilname noch da ist und mein zuletzt gefahrener Wagen zu sehen ist.

Ich habe schon den Ordner mit dem Spielstand gelöscht, das Spiel gestartet und ein neues Profil mit gleichem Namen angelegt. Dann diese Testrunde gefahren, das Spiel beendet und den alten Spielstand eingefügt, doch ohne Erfolg.
Zudem habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert und wieder installiert, auch ohne Erfolg ...
Er meldet sich ja auch nicht gleich bei dem EA-Online an, doch wenn ich die Taste dafür drücke, dann hat er die Daten auch noch gespeichert, doch es ändert mein Problem auch nicht.


Habt ihr eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Viele Grüße
@@RON

*Edit:* Es hat noch einer im Sysprofile Forum das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

vlr. sind treiel des profils online, daher lädt er nicht alles - kannst du versuchen, dich manuell mit GfWLive zu verbinden? vlt. sogar vor spielstart?


----------



## @@RON (4. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> vlr. sind treiel des profils online, daher lädt er nicht alles - kannst du versuchen, dich manuell mit GfWLive zu verbinden? vlt. sogar vor spielstart?



treiel ? ^^

Also vor Spielstart ist es für mich nicht möglich sich anzumelden. Erst wenn er schon das Hauptmenü geladen hat.
Außerdem meldet man sich ja nicht bei FfWLive an, sondern bei EA-Nations.




rtxus schrieb:


> Danach wieder automatische anmeldung in den options und beim nächsten Start gehts wieder...



Bei mir gibts das in den Optionen gar nicht. Nur Grafik, Video, Audio, HUD, Steuerung und Speichern/Laden.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Patch 1 installiert?


----------



## @@RON (4. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Den Patch 1 habe ich schon von Anfang an installiert.

Hier mal die Screen von meinem Menü. Ich habe ja eher die Theorie, dass das ne Macke hat ...

--> Siehe Anhänge


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

treiel sollte mal "teile" heißen ^^   und ob jetzt GfWL oder EA is ja egal


----------



## @@RON (5. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*



rtxus schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie als hättest du die Demo
> 
> Spielste mit Pad? Versuch mal auf dem rechten Stick zu drücken sollte EA Messenger oder Anmeldung aufrufen...



Joa, find ich auch xD

Und ja, ich spiele mit Pad und den rechten Ministick hab ich schon gedrückt und mich manuell angemeldet ... ohne Erfolg xD


----------



## Birdy84 (5. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Kopier doch mal deinen Spielstand und fahr einfach das Einführungsrennen. Wenn danach alles freigeschaltet ist, den gesicherten Spielstand wieder zurück.


----------



## @@RON (5. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kopier doch mal deinen Spielstand und fahr einfach das Einführungsrennen. Wenn danach alles freigeschaltet ist, den gesicherten Spielstand wieder zurück.





@@RON schrieb:


> Ich habe schon den Ordner mit dem Spielstand gelöscht, das Spiel gestartet und ein neues Profil mit gleichem Namen angelegt. Dann diese Testrunde gefahren, das Spiel beendet und den alten Spielstand eingefügt, doch ohne Erfolg.



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon ...


----------



## Birdy84 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Mit dem neu erstellten Spielstand hättest du also normal weiterspielen können?


----------



## @@RON (8. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Ja genau. Dann war die Garage etc. wieder da ...


----------



## Birdy84 (8. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Hmm, schon mal den EA Support angerufen?


----------



## @@RON (8. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Nee, bisher nicht. Ich warte ja zur Zeit noch auf den 2. Patch


----------



## =KK=Bushi (9. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

hi ,ich häng mich mal dran -  schon ne lösung gefunden ? mir gehts seit ner stunde wie @@ron 
auf den 2ten patch will ich nicht warten es reicht schon der rotz mit steam und mf2 ....

see you in my driving mirror  .-) 

Willkommen bei den Kellerkinder`n


----------



## @@RON (9. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

Also ich hab Shift vorhin mal auf meinem Lappy installiert und wieder nen Profil mit dem gleichen Namen erstellt. Dann die Spielstanddatei eingefügt. Geht auch nicht, selbes Problem


----------



## =KK=Bushi (9. November 2009)

*AW: NFS Shift Spielstand gelöscht ?*

mit nem 3 Wochen alten Profil_backup gings, einfach zurückspeichern und das Teil startet normal durch ,hätte halt mal gestern sichern sollen  (800.000Cash Level 50 ) 

gruß
=KK=Bushi

Willkommen bei den Kellerkinder`n


----------

